# mail reçu => rediriger => adresse du 1er expéditeur ?



## dmf (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé si je ne poste pas dans le bon forum, je n'ai pas trouvé 

Voilà, quand *je reçois* un mail d'un *expéditeur XX* et que je trouve son mail sympa,
donc je veux *l'envoyer* à des amis,
je fais : clic-droit sur le *mail reçu*, puis "*rediriger*" pour l'envoyer à d'autres, mais
la redirection *conserve le nom de l'expéditeur original à l'arrivée* du mail
*et non mon adresse* qui a servit à l'expédition, ce qui serait logique ?
Au boulot, sur Windobe je fais "transférer" et le mail à réception a bien mon adresse d'expéditeur !?

Pige-pas ?

DMF


----------



## Aliboron (10 Février 2011)

dmf a dit:


> je fais : clic-droit sur le *mail reçu*, puis "*rediriger*" pour l'envoyer à d'autres, mais
> la redirection *conserve le nom de l'expéditeur original à l'arrivée* du mail
> *et non mon adresse* qui a servi à l'expédition, ce qui serait logique ?


Tu ne précises pas de quel logiciel de messagerie tu te sers. Mais ce que tu observes est logique. "Rediriger" correspond bien à un relai du message original comme s'il venait directement de chez l'expéditeur initial, aussi bien dans Entourage que dans Mail (Thunderbird ne semble pas proposer cette option).

Pour transférer, dans Entourage c'est "Transférer" (Commande-J). Dans Mail ils ont eu l'idée d'appeler ça "Réexpédier" (Commande-Majuscule-F) ce qui est un peu inhabituel mais ça marche aussi. Dans les deux cas, on trouve ça dans le menu "Message". Dans Mail, curieusement ce n'est pas proposé dans le menu contextuel (alors que "Réexpédier en tant que pièce jointe" l'est, va comprendre)...


----------



## edd72 (10 Février 2011)

(En apparté, pour Thunderbird l'extension Mail Redirect http://mailredirect.mozdev.org/ permet d'ajouter cette fonctionnalité.)

Sinon oui, Transférer et Rediriger, ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## dmf (10 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'utilise "mail" fourni avec mac os x

DMF

edit :

"Transférer" n'est pas dans les options de message !?


----------



## edd72 (10 Février 2011)

dmf a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'utilise "mail" fourni avec mac os x
> 
> ...



Si tu as lu ce qu'a écrit Aliboron (!!), ça s'apelle "*Réexpédier*" dans Mail.


----------



## dmf (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ok,

Merci à vous deux.

DMF


----------

